# périphérique USB consomme trop d'énergie



## sarahgozzi (7 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,
je cherche à comprendre ce message de mon imac lorsque j'ai essayé de brancher un câble pour charger mon iphone, le message disait cela:
comme un périphérique usb consommait trop d'énergie de votre ordinateur, un ou plusieurs périphériques usb ont été désactivés!
ok sauf que j'ai tout enlevé et là surprise, le message revient...
le souci vient-il du câble, de l'ordinateur ou d'autre chose???
le technicien apple au téléphone a été incapable de résoudre le souci.
merci de votre aide.
sarah


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2012)

Ca vient du fait que la pirse usb que tu as choisie pour brancher ton iPhone ne délivre pas sufisament de puissance électrique pour recharger cet iPhone (prise du clavier filaire par exemple)

Change de prise usb (prends en une au dos de l'iMac, si c'est un iMac)


----------



## sarahgozzi (7 Décembre 2012)

merci pour ta réponse mais oui c'est un imac et j'ai déjà essayé toutes les prises...
as-tu une autre solution, les prises fonctionnent avec les autres appareils pourtant.
merci beaucoup.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

ce que j'ai oublié de dire, c'est que le chargement de cet iphone a déjà fonctionné sur l'ordinateur en question.
j'imagine qu'il existe une manipulation à faire dans l'ordinateur, non?
merci d'avance pour la réponse.
sarah


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Décembre 2012)

sarahgozzi a dit:


> j'imagine qu'il existe une manipulation à faire dans l'ordinateur, non?



Ré-initialisation du SMC ! (les machines de bureau sont plus bas dans la page).


----------

